# Beniamini Gigli sings "La donna è mobile"



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I came across this clip from the 1938 film _Giuseppe Verdi_ and just thought I'd share it here.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Is this film showing us exactly the opposite of what actually happened? Verdi wouldn't allow this aria to be heard in public until the premiere, fearing that it would spread all over town. Here it looks as if he was dumb enough to let a gondolier, of all people, hear the tenor practicing it!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Is this film showing us exactly the opposite of what actually happened? Verdi wouldn't allow this aria to be heard in public until the premiere, fearing that it would spread all over town. Here it looks as if he was dumb enough to let a gondolier, of all people, hear the tenor practicing it!


Indeed! That's probably to add some humor to the film. I still haven't see it. I must watch it ASAP.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Gigli is still king!


----------

